# I rest my case



## writermon

How would I say that?  (As at the end of a court trial...)

Merci!
Eric

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## edwingill

Je conclus?


----------



## jierbe31

I agree with edwingill.
I'd even go as far as saying _Je conclus ma plaidoirie_.


----------



## doodlebugger

Sorry if I am highjacking Writermon's thread but I always wondered how to translate the tongue-in-cheek _I rest my case_ in the context of an everyday argument.
You argue with someone who just says something stupid or self-defeating, and you just say _I rest my case!_
I have tried once _ce qui conclut notre débat_ but it was not understood.
Anybody has a better idea?


----------



## edwingill

doodlebugger said:


> Sorry if I am highjacking Writermon's thread but I always wondered how to translate the tongue-in-cheek _I rest my case_ in the context of an everyday argument.
> You argue with someone who just says something stupid or self-defeating, and you just say _I rest my case!_
> I have tried once _ce qui conclut notre débat_ but it was not understood.
> Anybody has a better idea?


 il n'y a rien à ajouter?


----------



## doodlebugger

edwingill said:


> il n'y a rien à ajouter?


 
Thanks I like it


----------



## jierbe31

doodlebugger said:


> Sorry if I am highjacking Writermon's thread but I always wondered how to translate the tongue-in-cheek _I rest my case_ in the context of an everyday argument.
> You argue with someone who just says something stupid or self-defeating, and you just say _I rest my case!_
> I have tried once _ce qui conclut notre débat_ but it was not understood.
> Anybody has a better idea?



In that case, I would've said _Fin du débat_ !


----------



## wildan1

How about_ CQFD _? _(ce qu'il fallait démontrer) _We have a similar English acronym (_QED_), but I think _CQFD_ is used more broadly in French than _QED_, limited mostly to mathematics classes.

_I rest my case_ is what you say after you have explained something that is obviously true and supported by the evidence you have presented.


----------



## writermon

Thanks, everyone!
Eric


----------



## MyNameIsNobody

wildan1 said:


> How about_ CQFD _? _(ce qu'il fallait démontrer) _We have a similar English acronym (_QED_), but I think _CQFD_ is used more broadly in French than _QED_, limited mostly to mathematics classes.
> 
> _I rest my case_ is what you say after you have explained something that is obviously true and supported by the evidence you have presented.


I would have said the same thing


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Bonjour, Wordreferenciers!

Je suis en train de régarder une série américaine appellée "La Vie de Famille" en anglais et j'aime beaucoup régardes les châpitres avec des sous-titres.

Aidez-moi si vous trouvez un erreur de significat ou si c'est bien traduit cette phrase du dialogue d'Anglais au Français:

TO (Anglais)

- Well, I'm off finishing studing for tonight.
- Hey, grab a crayon! You can color with us.
- No, thanks! I don't want to overload my brain.
- Tying your shoes overloads your brain.
- Oh, yeah? I can tie my shoes with both hands behind my back
- _*I rest my case.*_

TT ( Français)

[…]
- *CQFD. *

Je vous remercie pour tout.

À tôt, citoyens!


----------



## CarlosRapido

CQFD? Un peu obscure et accessible seulement au 'in-crowd' cette traduction.  Pourquoi pas; La preuve est faite - Ça prouve mon argument/point?


----------



## Fantaghiro

Bonjour,

Perso, CQFD ne me choque pas. Au contraire, je trouve que c'est plutôt efficace.

Sinon, je pense éventuellement à "Démonstration !"


----------



## CarlosRapido

Efficace? En France peut-être, mais pas dans les autres pays francophones.


----------



## Fantaghiro

Tout dépend du pays auquel c'est adressé effectivement. En France, ça passe très bien.
Mais dans tous les cas, il est difficile de trouver une traduction française qui convienne à tous les pays francophones, lorsqu'il s'agit d'humour. C'est un trait culturel.


----------



## janpol

CQFD = Ce Qu'il Fallait Démontrer. (formule qu'on devait écrire à la fin des devoirs de maths, autrefois, quand on pensait avoir trouvé la solution.)


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Mais vous pensez que cette traduction est correcte dans ce dialogue? Il y a des références culturelles que je souligne toujours pour créer un nouveau thème ici dans le Wordreference.

Je ne suis pas français ou anglais, mais j'aime apprendre. Et corrigez-moi si j'ai mis des erreurs.


----------



## Fantaghiro

[…] ça me semble bien !


----------



## funnyhat

En anglais, on peut dire (ou écrire) "QED" (du latin _quod erat demonstrandum_) pour exprimer le même sentiment.  Comme "CQFD" c'est un peu "raffiné" mais sur l'internet son usage est assez répandu.  Mais "I rest my case" marche aussi.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi non plus, CQFD ne me choque pas, et c'est notamment ce que le* Collins* suggère (même chose dans la version « papier »).  





> "_*I rest my case*_" is often used informally as a (rough) equivalent of QED (_*CQFD*_ in French).


  CQFD est plus courant en français que l'équivalent anglais (en réalité latin) QED.  Il m'arrive assez souvent de le dire. 

Je crois que ce n'est pas tant une question de région que de « qui le dit, au juste, dans l'émission? ». En France, je ne sais pas, mais je ne suis pas convaincue qu'un enfant du primaire (par exemple) dirait spontanément _CQFD _de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. 

« _Ça prouve mon argument_ » convient aussi à mon avis, mais pas « _mon point _» qui est courant chez nous, mais un calque de "my point". 
Autre idée :   « _Il n'y a rien à ajouter / Je n'ai rien à ajouter _». 

Les deux suggestions (en plus de CQFD) ont d'ailleurs été données dans ce fil : I rest my case.


----------



## CarlosRapido

[…]

Bon, pour retourner au sujet principal - on pourrait aussi aller avec 'Tu ne crois pas si bien dire' - 'Tu prouves mon propos' - _My point exactly - Isn't that the truth - Amen_... Tellement de choix simples qu'il me semble inutile d'opter pour une référence obscure, pour ne pas dire absconse.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bien que _CQFD_ traduit le sens il ne reflète pas l'origine de _I rest my case_, la fin d'une plaidoirie d'avocat (fictionelle ou réelle?). Il n'est pas dit, dans le fil cité par Nicomon, si _Je conclus ma plaidoirie _est en fait la phrase traditionelle. Est-ce que les avocats français sont supposés l'utiliser et, si non, comment terminent-t-ils? (_Ça y est, trève de baratin?_).


----------



## LARSAY

Tout le monde qui connait bien le français sait que CQFD veut dire, ça s'utilise fréquemment ("I rest my case" n'est pas plus évident que CQFD pour qui ne parle pas bien anglais !!!). On peut remplacer par "démonstration réussie !"


----------



## CarlosRapido

LARSAY said:


> Tout le monde qui connait bien le français sait que CQFD veut dire, ça s'utilise fréquemment ("I rest my case" n'est pas plus évident que CQFD pour qui ne parle pas bien anglais !!!). On peut remplacer par "démonstration réussie !"



Faudrait en aviser Termium et le GDT - *CQFD* n'existe pas pour ces 2 références du français canadien.


----------



## Nicomon

Faudrait pas non plus faire passer les Canadiens pour des ignares, Carlos. Tu trouveras rarement des abréviations dans les dicos. 
CQFD n'est pas dans le TLFI non plus.

*http://www.btb.termiumplus.gc.ca/redac-chap?lang=fra&lettr=chapsect1&info0=1.4#c *Liste d'abréviations
*http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1794* Bon ce n'est pas le GDT, mais la BDL est une autre référence de l'OQLF.

Mais personne ne t'oblige à le dire ou l'écrire.


----------



## petit1

Pourquoi pas: "Et toc!" ou "Et voilà!"


----------



## CarlosRapido

Je dis simplement que ce n'est pas une référence qui vient naturellement à l'esprit du Canadien moyen, ce n'est pas en usage courant comme en France. Ma sœur, qui détient une maîtrise en français et est actuellement directrice d'école, ne connaissait pas cet usage non plus...


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour ma part, je ne saurais avoir la prétention de présumer des connaissances lexicales de tous les Canadiens moyens ni de la francophonie mondiale hors France en général, mais en tous cas ce Québécois-ci, tout comme sa compatriote Nico, connaît et comprend le sigle _CQFD_. Ceci dit, sans rien enlever aux autres suggestions, je trouve aussi _Et toc !_ (petit1) excellent dans le contexte de MiguelAG1984.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute mon vote à _Et toc ! _comme alternative à _CQFD, _pour un contexte ironique/humoristique, comme celui de MiguelAG1984. 

En réponse à Uncle Bob, pour le contexte juridique de_ I rest my case_ j'ai trouvé ce qui suit sur *cette page* : 





> _I rest my case_ = Je n’ai plus rien à ajouter / J’ai terminé (mon exposé, mon plaidoyer, ma démonstration) / Je n’ai pas besoin d’en dire plus (long) / J’ai tout dit / Je m’arrête là-dessus / À vous de juger / Je termine là mon intervention


 Je ne sais pas ce que disent les avocats en France. J'imagine que chacun a sa petite « formule ».

Dans le même ordre d'idée que _tu prouves / ça prouve mon argument _- mais moins percutant 
que _Et toc ! / CQFD_ : 
- _Ça confirme ce que je disais / C'est bien ce que je disais._


----------



## Uncle Bob

Merci Nicomon, je croyais que ma question était passée inaperçue.


----------



## LART01

Uncle Bob said:


> Merci Nicomon, je croyais que ma question était passée inaperçue.



Bonjour Uncle Bob,

En France, à la fin d'une plaidoirie, l'usage est de remercier les jurés ( si jurés il y a ):

*Mesdames*, *Messieurs les jurés*, *je vous remercie de votre attention*

Dans les situations sans jurés :

*Je vous remercie monsieur le Président, madame le Président/la Présidente *(plus commun) *de votre attention*


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thanks Lart.


----------



## petit1

J'ai bien peur de ne pas avoir répondu à la question première qui avait comme contexte "_As at the end of a court trial_".
Heureusement, LART a redressé la barre car mon "_Et toc_!" surprendrait quelque peu à la fin d'une plaidoirie.
addition à ce post:
Tout bien considéré, je n'avais pas complètement tort car je viens de m'apercevoir que plusieurs fils avaient été rassemblés ce qui ajoute à la confusion. On ne sait plus à qui on répond.


----------



## pointvirgule

petit1 said:


> Tout bien considéré, je n'avais pas complètement tort car je viens de m'apercevoir que plusieurs fils avaient été rassemblés ce qui ajoute à la confusion. On ne sait plus à qui on répond.


En effet, tu avais donné ta suggestion avant la fusion du fil avec un plus ancien. Elle demeure très pertinente pour la question de MiguelAG1984, laquelle se retrouve maintenant au n° 12.


----------



## Nicomon

J'imagine qu'il est aussi d'usage au Canada de remercier les jurés ou le juge de leur attention à la fin d'une plaidorie, sauf que ... si je devais traduire vers l'anglais « _Mesdames, messieurs les jurés, je vous remercie de votre attention _»... ben ce ne serait sûrement pas :  "_I rest my case_".

Je croyais que c'était ça, la question d'Uncle Bob.    À mon avis, l'info juridique ("case" vu sous divers angles) contenue sous le lien « cette page » que j'ai mis plus haut (post 29 à l'heure où j'écris) est intéressante.


----------

